# what makes Cumberland Presbyterian different?



## jjraby (Jul 28, 2010)

What is one of the main differences between Cumberland Presbyterians and say the PCA?


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 28, 2010)

Arminianism, female elders, and a very liberal denominational seminary (Memphis T.S.).


----------



## Tripel (Jul 28, 2010)

They reject Calvinism, essentially. No Irresistible Grace, No Predestination, etc.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jul 28, 2010)

They are Presbyterian, but not Reformed.


----------

